# NEW 2021 MAJEK 25 ILLUSION



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*THIS SOLID BLACK HULL 25 ILLUSION IS POWERED WITH A VF250LA SHO MOTOR, HAS RAISED CONSOLE, TALL GRAB RAILS, TILT STEERING, DUAL HELM SEATS, LEBROC CUSHIONS, ALUMINUM TRAILER, HURRY JUST GOT IT AND BUYER BACKED OUT WONT LAST LONG CALL STEVEN AT ARANSAS PASS 361-758-2140 $ 78,677.00 HURRY THIS ONE HAS 2021 PRICING NEW 2022 PRICING GOING UP
























*


----------

